# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Espectacular captura de un siluro en aguas del Ebro

## F. Lázaro

Pedazo de bicho, es impresionante, parece una ballena, la boca que tiene es tremenda  :EEK!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jswzM...eature=related

Un poco más y el pescador se ahoga por intentar sacarlo  :Embarrassment: . Al final de la pelea, el pescador queda exhausto, y no me extraña nada viendo semejante bicho  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Según tengo entendido en la zona de Flix y Ribaroja hay grandes bichos de estos.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Por el acento parecen maños los pescadores.
Hay tanta cantidad de siluros en Ribarroja y Mequinenza que la Generalitat está haciendo una campaña de pesca con muerte, parace que a los rumanos les gusta y los exportan, tras pescarlos. Al tratarse de una espacie alóctona sin depredadores quizá no sea mala idea.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Según tengo entendido en la zona de Flix y Ribaroja hay grandes bichos de estos.
> 
> Saludos


En los embalses del Ebro hay unos pedazo cacharros impresionantes, dan miedo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Por el acento parecen maños los pescadores.
> Hay tanta cantidad de siluros en Ribarroja y Mequinenza que la Generalitat está haciendo una campaña de pesca con muerte, parace que a los rumanos les gusta y los exportan, tras pescarlos. Al tratarse de una espacie alóctona sin depredadores quizá no sea mala idea.


Pues mira, si les gustan y los exportan, en esto podían darle trabajo a los rumanos, en darles permisos para usar trasmayos y usar barcazas para capturarlos (ojo, trasmayo sólo para los siluros) para que saquen a estos bichos de aquí  :Embarrassment:  :Smile: 

En Zaragoza se han convertido en toda una atracción estos bichos, pues las palomas se sitúan en las orillas del Ebro para beber y estos bichos están expectantes para zampárselas al más puro estilo igual que un caimán  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Panete

> En Zaragoza se han convertido en toda una atracción estos bichos, pues las palomas se sitúan en las orillas del Ebro para beber y estos bichos están expectantes para zampárselas al más puro estilo igual que un caimán


Si salió hasta en la tele; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoRNAkZBT7U

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si salió hasta en la tele; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoRNAkZBT7U


Jajajaja que bueno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya me estoy viendo algunas empresas patrocinando ésto: _Problemas con las palomas??? Está cansado de ellas??? Llévese un par de siluros_  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Ya mismo estamos viendo en las fuentes de nuestras plazas siluros... y paloma que vaya a beber... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  a la cazuela!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Estamos transformándolo todo... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía!! Vaya pedazo de sirulo :EEK!: . Con eso come una familia entera :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Vamos que a esos sirulos les pone un cacho de pollo, o una gallina, y se la zampan también.

----------

